# Rayco 1997 1625 Super Jr Stump Grinder



## Egrbvr1 (Dec 6, 2014)

Have a Rayco 1997 Super Jr 1625 stump Grinder. lately having trouble getting it to move forward and reverse. I have changed the hydraulic lever and shaft on the control tower as it had a lot of play in it. 

Called Rayco and asked their service Dept for some help and said to check the counter balance valve. Take the cartridges out and check for something in the valve that could be blocking flow.
There's the first problem...Does anyone know the correct sequence to adjust these settings on the two cartridges in this aluminum block after removing. Did not realize they were adjustable when disaassembling so do not have settings before removal or how to adjust, 
Rayco said it could be the motor however it moves fine at first getting it back to the site but then when trying to move it out of the yard it runs slow and you have to jerk the lever from front to back to get it to load on the trailer. Cant believe its the pump because when it does move at first pulls itself strong either way. 
Got me baffled and Ive been doing this for 23 years
A new pump they want 800.00 dollers for and a new counter valve set up another 300.00.from Rayco. Don't see any numbers to try and get it from the manufacturer direct
Its paid for itself many times over but not sure if its worth putting another 1200 to 1500 in it
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Dec 7, 2014)

Its really hard to writer through hydraulic issues. There are so many possibilities. My advise, just hire a good mechanic to deal with it for you. Do not just start replacing stuff.


----------



## kiwidiesel (Dec 7, 2014)

CalTreeEquip said:


> Its really hard to writer through hydraulic issues. There are so many possibilities. My advise, just hire a good mechanic to deal with it for you. Do not just start replacing stuff.





Egrbvr1 said:


> Have a Rayco 1997 Super Jr 1625 stump Grinder. lately having trouble getting it to move forward and reverse. I have changed the hydraulic lever and shaft on the control tower as it had a lot of play in it.
> 
> Called Rayco and asked their service Dept for some help and said to check the counter balance valve. Take the cartridges out and check for something in the valve that could be blocking flow.
> There's the first problem...Does anyone know the correct sequence to adjust these settings on the two cartridges in this aluminum block after removing. Did not realize they were adjustable when disaassembling so do not have settings before removal or how to adjust,
> ...



Make sure the belt driving the hydraulic pump is tight. Look at the easy things first then go to a hydraulic service centre. They can diagnose faults quickly, saving money in the long run


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 7, 2014)

Egrbvr1 said:


> Have a Rayco 1997 Super Jr 1625 stump Grinder. lately having trouble getting it to move forward and reverse. I have changed the hydraulic lever and shaft on the control tower as it had a lot of play in it.
> 
> Called Rayco and asked their service Dept for some help and said to check the counter balance valve. Take the cartridges out and check for something in the valve that could be blocking flow.
> There's the first problem...Does anyone know the correct sequence to adjust these settings on the two cartridges in this aluminum block after removing. Did not realize they were adjustable when disaassembling so do not have settings before removal or how to adjust,
> ...


Is the chain sprocket moving under the machine when you put it in forward or reverse? If it is maybe you broke a key on the axle shaft.


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Dec 22, 2014)

i would say hire a pro, don't mess with it yourself 


www.TriStateForestryEquipment.com


----------



## grinderstump (Mar 7, 2015)

I am guessing the hydraulic filter looks like it shipped from the factory on your machine . .. but seriously, I chased a lot of ghosts out of my machine with fresh hydraulic fluid and a new filter... but mine never got to the point it couldn't move at all... there were times it seemed to lack the ability to turn the wheels when they needed a lot of torque, but no issues on level ground. Hope this helps. The fluid/filter change helped the drive torque, and as a bonus eliminated the drift I had in my raise/lower hydraulic cylinder.


----------



## stump grinder (Mar 26, 2015)

When I had my super Jr I had a problem loading on my trailer. Turned out that the hydraulic bypass was stuck open so it was not building pressure to send to the hydraulic motor. Took it apart to free it up. No problem after that. A good set of gauges are great to troubleshoot these issues.


----------



## grinderstump (Mar 27, 2015)

EgrBvr, You ever figure this out?

Mine is about the same age, I have done a ton to mine lately. Just bought a new drive chain for mine as it seems bound up. I also noticed the machine has a design where there is a set screw to hold the axle gear in place. It also has washers for spacers behind the gear. My set screw won't budge, but the axle gear moves... I am going to put spacers on both sides of the axle gear to make certain it aligns with the hydraulic drive motor gear. It was easily out of alignment 3/16" when I was under it.


----------

